# Two English Goldens on Craigslist



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

This is just sad...if anyone is interested, I would be more than willing to be part of a transport.

http://omaha.craigslist.org/pet/760311320.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

metamorphosis said:


> This is just sad...if anyone is interested, I would be more than willing to be part of a transport.
> 
> http://omaha.craigslist.org/pet/760311320.html


That is so stupid, the guy knew she had the dogs when he married her, she should have never married someone who would expect her to not have the dogs part of the family, or expect her to get rid of them.

This is the contact information for Golden Retriever Rescue in Nebraska (from http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Nebraska.htm). 

Can you call the poster and give them this info?


*GR Rescue In Nebraska, Inc. (GRRIN)*
*P.O. Box 30847*
*Lincoln, NE 68503*
*Phone: 402-330-6680*
*E-mail address:[email protected]*
*Web site address:www.grrin.org*​


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I say keep the goldens and 'rehome' the husband!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I say keep the goldens and 'rehome' the husband!!


 same here


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I say keep the goldens and 'rehome' the husband!!


Yup, I agree. NOBODY will make me get rid of my pups.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree...when they dated he knew she had dogs...she knew he didn't like them....guess she was willing to marry the real dog...cause we know them goldens would have loved the guy like he was family...only dog I see is the hubby. I do hope someone can give them a loving home...and I'd say no visitation...cause if she really cared for her dogs, she would have told the guy to hit the road when he said he didn't like dogs..LOL


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I say keep the goldens and 'rehome' the husband!!


I wouldn't bother going to the trouble of re homing the husband, maybe just tie him to a tree somewhere


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

don't hold much hope for that marriage; might stay married, but no chance of a "good" marriage


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I say keep the goldens and 'rehome' the husband!!


LMFAO  I love the way you think!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Doesn't Debles live in NE? Maybe she has a contact who can help.

I feel sorry for the woman. If he is already controlling that part of her life, imagine what that is leading up to. Hopefully she gets out before she has kids with that man.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Doesn't Debles live in NE? Maybe she has a contact who can help.
> 
> I feel sorry for the woman. If he is already controlling that part of her life, imagine what that is leading up to. Hopefully she gets out before she has kids with that man.



Hope she does get out before kids...although she may get pregnant and he don't like kids...then they'll be on craigslist too...:uhoh: Seriously the guy sounds like trouble....hope the doggies go to a sane household


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

I did send her the GRRIN information...haven't heard anything back...and, I know from what Deb has said that they are pretty full up due to a shortage of foster families. 

I completely agree...this would have been a marriage "deal breaker" for me...I don't know what she was thinking...or IF she was thinking. :no:


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What a stupid woman to marry a man who knew she had dogs that she loved dearly and were indoor dogs! I'd be telling the new hubby to go live outside...What a jerk...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

While my initial reaction agrees that the husband needs to go, we do not know the WHOLE story. For all we know he has been telling her all along that the dogs would need to go and she just figured she could change his mind. The important thing is that these dogs get into a better situation quickly. Anyone else have a problem with "There is a rehoming fee to ensure that only the most genuinely interested people will respond."? And I don't think rescue will agree to "visitation rights".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Reply:

I think they are asking for a rehoming fee because they always tell you never advertise free to a good home. Too dangerous.

I agree, REALLY don't think any rescue would agree to visitation rights.

Did anyone contact the Golden Ret. Rescue in Nebraska?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I say keep the goldens and 'rehome' the husband!!


 agree,very sad .I hope they will find a good home.


----------

